# Gator trax??



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

I talked to a guy a while back from here that sold gator trax boats. We talked about the 3 man hide. Lost his number anyone have it or If you see this shoot me a PM please.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Are you sure ... ? From a dealer ... ?

My understanding (having Pro-staffed for Gator Trax) is that you can buy them at Bass Pro shops in Texas but I can't think of any private dealers offhand - at least not anywhere near Baytown.

Do you want Kent's number?


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

So info wanted to order one I could go through bass pro so they took care if shipping and all that?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you want to order one custom you need to go through Gator Trax proper. The boats at Bass Pro are stock boats. I'll PM you shortly.


----------



## JAKib (Jan 14, 2012)

There is a gator hide sitting at Tracker Marine in Beaumont right now, it is kept on the showroom floor. Already grassed and ready to roll. I don't know which MB is on it though.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks I will give them a call!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

JAKib said:


> There is a gator hide sitting at Tracker Marine in Beaumont right now, it is kept on the showroom floor. Already grassed and ready to roll. I don't know which MB is on it though.


Probably Sport V with Customer Trailer Bracket. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

You never know it could have the SportH ... Hahahaha 


Sent from... who cares..


----------



## JAKib (Jan 14, 2012)

3CK said:


> Probably Sport V with Customer Trailer Bracket. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I don't recall seing a unicorn, or a puddle of oil for that matter


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok so has anyone hunted out if the gator trax 3 or 4 man hide?


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

If so can you tell me how you liked it or disliked it, thanks!!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

JAKib said:


> There is a gator hide sitting at Tracker Marine in Beaumont right now, it is kept on the showroom floor. Already grassed and ready to roll. I don't know which MB is on it though.


Man I am going to have to check that out. I want one bad.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I've heard mixed reviews on the gator hide but haven't hunted out of one myself... I run a PD SBX w/ a 36hp PD and find that hunting out of natural vegetation and ditching the boat works best 99% of the time. If you have to hunt out of a boat, you're hunting in the wrong spot!!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Gator trax makes a good boat but you could get a custom boat built cheaper with more options. What are they new like 10k? You can get 2 boats for that price!


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

50% of the time I park boat and walk in but the other half we are standing in knee deep mud and 6 inches of cover. I was thinking this boat would work great for that an for bowfishing with the covers on the man holes lots of room.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd go for a custom boat with the same layout. Either way if you want a new boat you better start ordering or you might not have it for teal season! Call wc custom boats and tell them what you want


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I'd go for a custom boat with the same layout.


Gator Trax boats are custom made to order.



flatsmaster14 said:


> What are they new like 10k? You can get 2 boats for that price!


5K boats probably don't run.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

duckman49 said:


> 50% of the time I park boat and walk in but the other half we are standing in knee deep mud and 6 inches of cover. I was thinking this boat would work great for that an for bowfishing with the covers on the man holes lots of room.


you oughta build you a platform with 3 or so foot legs, sink it in the mud. then put a layout blind on it... just an idear, it would put you around the same hight as your natural vegetation

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

5K boats probably don't run.[/QUOTE]

BS.

Plenty of 5K boats out run GT everyday. Granted that may not be as heavy on the "options side" but they also wont be as heavy on the weight side.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Gator Trax boats are custom made to order.
> 
> 5K boats probably don't run.


What's custom about it? The extra cup holder or a hunt deck? And you got this all backwards. Round chine gator trax won't run. I bet my 2000$ custom boat will out run a gator tax of the same size with my slow drive lol


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

marshhunter said:


> you oughta build you a platform with 3 or so foot legs, sink it in the mud. then put a layout blind on it... just an idear, it would put you around the same hight as your natural vegetation
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


You can use cots instead of building a platform. Just a thought.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Or build your own. Built this in 3 days in my garage from start to finish. Use it for crawfishing but going to build a drop in deck and layout in it for duck hunting. Makes it portable on the lease and adjustable for wind direction.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Another shot.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

flatsmaster14 said:


> What's custom about it? The extra cup holder or a hunt deck? And you got this all backwards. Round chine gator trax won't run ...


I was thinking more about the menu of over 100 custom options starting at boat configuration, ending at amateur OBGYN rigging.

Mine was TOO fast. If you think a round chine boat won't run, you might want to stop sniffing glue. You're not running that hard, it just seems like you are ...



3CK said:


> Plenty of 5K boats out run GT everyday. Granted that may not be as heavy on the "options side" but they also wont be as heavy on the weight side.


That was actually a joke, but since you seem so serious about it ... let's edit that up for correctness. Run, yes. Out run. Plausible, I guess. Weight? Don't put so much metal into "options" ... problem solved. If your GT weighs too much, you got carried away with the menu.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I was thinking more about the menu of over 100 custom options starting at boat configuration, ending at amateur OBGYN rigging.
> 
> Mine was TOO fast. If you think a round chine boat won't run, you might want to stop sniffing glue. You're not running that hard, it just seems like you are ...
> 
> That was actually a joke, but since you seem so serious about it ... let's edit that up for correctness. Run, yes. Out run. Plausible, I guess. Weight? Don't put so much metal into "options" ... problem solved. If your GT weighs too much, you got carried away with the menu.


So if I call gator trax and ask for a 19x48 double taper chine, 3/16 bottom with 1/8 sides taperd down from 20" to 18" with a performance crimp and a fully welded floor with a sport deck they will build it? Didn't think so.... That's a custom boat

The speed thing is not debatable. A boat with a rolled edge is gunna push more water.

Nothing wrong with a gator trax, I'd drive one. Just tryin to inform the guy he can get way more boat for the money. Really don't wanna get into a pissin match with you lol


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

And what's TOO fast? 30mph? Lol there has never been a mud motor that ever went TOO fast...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

The premise of their design is a round chine, if you scratched the "double tapered chine" out of that equation - they'd likely do everything else. Hull modifications and sizes to requested spec do exist in their list of options.

I'm not trying to get into a ******* match either, just posting actual information.

48mph. Mine had an outboard on it ...


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Had mine up to 42 mph with a GTR on back. Did it in 2009 on a 1854 GTB.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

drake1 said:


> Had mine up to 42 mph with a GTR on back. Did it in 2009 on a 1854 GTB.


You still modding motors?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

drake1 said:


> Had mine up to 42 mph with a GTR on back. Did it in 2009 on a 1854 GTB.


What was done to the motor?


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Only mods I do now are to my mini airboat.

I did everything to that motor. Speed was due to a combo of motor, boat and prop. 11X14 prop. Motor was spinning close to 5100 rpms. Ran 35 mph with 6 guys in the boat as well.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

drake1 said:


> Only mods I do now are to my mini airboat.
> 
> I did everything to that motor. Speed was due to a combo of motor, boat and prop. 11X14 prop. Motor was spinning close to 5100 rpms. Ran 35 mph with 6 guys in the boat as well.


Thats awesome. Not many guys have gone that fast in one of these boats.

What all do you have done to the mini airboat?

If you ever come across (or have one laying around) any old EVT exhausts I'm in the market.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Mods to airboat are the same as GTR. Get with Peter Willet he is going to build the old EVT mufflers.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Ohh yeah some of them use the same blocks.

Good deal. I'll give WC a shout.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

You have there number?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Look at the picture....


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

You have there number?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you not see it on the picture?!


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

I couldn't get it blown up on my cell phone. Got it now sorry about that.


----------

